# Route SSH through one connection, everything else through another



## D. Strout (Sep 6, 2013)

So as some may recall, I had trouble with the connection at my college blocking everything but ports 80 and 443. So I got a FreedomPop stick, and it's great. Full access and all that, but limited bandwidth and speed. My college's network is limited in terms of ports, but it's fast and, for my use, practically unlimited bandwidth. I'd like to route everything over that that I can, with everything else (SSH and some (S)FTP) over the FreedomPop so I don't eat bandwidth from that plan when I watch Youtube or whatever. Is there any way to do this? I know Windows prefers ethernet over wireless, but at the college the network is ethernet _and_ Windows recognizes the FreedomPop as ethernet as well, so that shouldn't be a problem. I just need to know how to choose which ethernet connection I use for which services/ports. Any way to do this?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't recall offhand exactly how to configure it - but what you want are metrics.  You can assign "priority order" for your interfaces through... I believe the same dialogue menu where you manually set static IPs for Windows.  99% certain you can specify which ports to use which metric/interface (though this is done via commandline rather than a nice easy GUI) - but I don't recall exactly how to do so, sorry =\   But, a search for 'Windows command line metric port' should get you going in the right direction.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 6, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I don't recall offhand exactly how to configure it - but what you want are metrics.  You can assign "priority order" for your interfaces through... I believe the same dialogue menu where you manually set static IPs for Windows.  99% certain you can specify which ports to use which metric/interface (though this is done via commandline rather than a nice easy GUI) - but I don't recall exactly how to do so, sorry =\   But, a search for 'Windows command line metric port' should get you going in the right direction.


Heres a good one, however it does not let you limit the ports specifically. So if you change the metric (lower being higher priority) it will attempt to connect your SSH through it - however since its blocked by a firewall at some point, I'm thinking it may route it through your freedompop interface once the system realized its blocked by your college interface. 

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/27994/how-to-change-the-priority-of-wiredwireless-network-cards-in-windows/


----------



## acd (Sep 6, 2013)

The last time I checked, windows did not allow you to do port-based policy routing without external tools. In linux you would use ip-route2 rules to select the correct routing table for policy routing (you would maintain two or more routing tables). What these guys are suggesting is more of a "fallback" method where it prefers the one that is more likely to fail (that one has a lower metric value). Here's the MS KB on setting metrics: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299540


----------



## dannix (Sep 7, 2013)

You can use forcebindip http://old.r1ch.net/stuff/forcebindip/ to force your ssh app to use specific network interface.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 7, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I just need to know how to choose which ethernet connection I use for which services/ports. Any way to do this?


Default gateway to your college network - and a local socks proxy forwarding everything you want to the FreedomPop network.

Or the other way round.


----------

